# Kittyhawk for Lucky 13



## v2 (May 18, 2011)

P-40N A29-572 served with No.78 Squadron on Noemfoor Island in late 1944. The scheme is based on a photo showing Sgt. D A Smyth about to take off on a dive bombing mission. The “Lucky 13” was written as a temporary marking, possibly for one mission. The cowling with “Watch my form” has been photographed on more than one P-40 and has pale blue lower surfaces. Modellers may add lighter pink highlights to the womans body. Spinner is white with a black cap.


----------



## Wurger (May 18, 2011)




----------



## BikerBabe (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Wildcat (May 18, 2011)

One of my favourite P-40's  Here she is on another Kittyhawk.


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 18, 2011)

Here she is being touched up.

Note the now permanent 'Lucky 13' and shading to the body. Different letter font and no exclamation.

Well actually, that's a completely different rendition. WhatdoyouthinkAndy?

Cheers


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2011)

You know, if she was holding a drink she'd be perfect for the Ole boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2011)

Nice chaps! Now I just need the decals!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2011)

Somebody is probably making them if there were that many different renditions of it Lucky.


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2011)

No excuse Jan!


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2011)

ozhawk40 said:


> Here she is being touched up.
> 
> Note the now permanent 'Lucky 13' and shading to the body. Different letter font and no exclamation.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting Pete. The pic I posted shows HU-N which was the second aircraft to carry the nose art after A29-527 bellied in. They simply swaped the cowl panel over. Your pic possibly shows a third aircraft??


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2011)

Just had a look at a doco I own where this aircraft is seen, however it is too far away to make out any details!


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 19, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Interesting Pete. The pic I posted shows HU-N which was the second aircraft to carry the nose art after A29-527 bellied in. They simply swaped the cowl panel over. Your pic possibly shows a third aircraft??


 
Well A29-572 was the second aircraft to carry the cowl. Here's a pic of the first from History of RAAF No.78 Kittyhawk Fighter Squadron page 2

It's been reported that the pic you posted was of A29-558, so the new rendition was possibly a forth. The Lucky 13 tag was proving anything but! Incidentally the next aircraft in the lineup is 'Black Magic' HU-E A29-575, another famous RAAF P-40.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

Cool stuff guys. I agree that Jan has to make a model of it...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2011)

Just in 1/32, no 1/48?


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 19, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Just in 1/32, no 1/48?



Ventura do the decal set in 48 as well 32 - so no problems there. Cheers.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 20, 2011)

COOL!


----------



## Wildcat (May 21, 2011)

Pete, do you know the serial number for "Hot Stuff"?


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 22, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Pete, do you know the serial number for "Hot Stuff"?


 
Hot Stuff was coded HU-U and serial A29-574. There's a decal set for this one made by Aussie Decals/ Novascale.


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 22, 2011)

Wildcat said:


> Pete, do you know the serial number for "Hot Stuff"?


 
Hot Stuff was coded HU-U and serial A29-574. There's a decal set for this one made by Aussie Decals/ Novascale. The decal set has it coded HU-Q, but I have a photo confirming HU-U. Could have changed at some point.


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Pete, looks like a "U" on the cowling to me. Any chace you could post the picture?


----------



## ozhawk40 (May 22, 2011)

Every chance Andy. 8)

Photo credit is Frank F. Smith and its been published in a couple of books. P-40 Hawks at War springs to mind.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2011)

Good stuff! Thanks Pete.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2011)

D*****mmmn! Seems like I've got my b*lls caught here!


----------

